# 390 broke toe strap



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

contact Rome. i'm pretty sure they will hook you up.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

you might be able to get the broken strap out through the bottom of the binding if you take it off teh board. idk about rome bindings specifically, but many companies do this with their toe straps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I know I could call/email Rome. I've had to do it in the past for some mounting discs. They say it's better to go to my dealer, but I have no dealer near me. They closed up shop a year or so ago. Rome does ship stuff to me, but I'm still waiting for a mounting disc I ordered on Feb 4th. I also hate to seem like a leach by keep asking them for parts. I offer to pay, but they say no. I'll have to take the binding off the board and see if the strap comes out the bottom some how.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Take the binding to your local shop or any shop that sells Rome and they should have the part. Or you can contact Rome's amazing customer service and they will hook you up. I've received replacement straps, ladders, and a ton of stickers from them by asking politely.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

rome's customer service if frikkin' awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Just talked to Justin at Rome. He's putting some extra toe straps in the mail for me today! Discs were shipped a couple days ago already. Thanks Rome!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

don't know about the new one's, but my 08 390s came with extra straps and ladders. Super easy to change out, but, I agree, those thin toe straps are probably the weakest thing on the binding...although mine haven't broken yet in two seasons


----------

